# Hyatt Booking Question



## hcarman (Jul 23, 2012)

We are new to Hyatt and have not used our week yet.

From what I have read, it appears as though you can opt to use part of your owner's week and convert the rest to points?  Is this acccurate?  Could we stay for a long weekend in our unit and week number - then take the rest of the unit in points?  Or is it more like the Marriott split week option where you can stay for a long weekend in your unit and use the second half of your time for another reservation?  The catch here is if you use Thursday through Sunday - your next stay has to be at the same resort Sunday through Thursday, during the same season.  With the new Destination points program - you also can't opt to use part of your week - and trade the rest for points.  It is either points or use the full week/split week plan.

Don't know whether my question makes sense - just trying to figure out whether you have to choose to use your unit and week,  or trade the whole thing for points - or whether there is an option to do part week and part points.


----------



## dbmarch (Jul 23, 2012)

As long as your week is not a holiday week, you can make a partial week reservation.   The remaining points stay in your account.  You can then reserve using those points at another location or your home resort.

If you wind up not using those points, you can put them into II.   Just pay attention to the schedule.  You can see this online when you log into your account.


----------



## hcarman (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks!  Haven't even made it to logging into our online account yet - but we will have to try that next.


----------



## dbmarch (Jul 23, 2012)

You definitely will want to log into the online account.  There is so much up there.  The points chart will tell you how many points you will use.  You can do full week, 4 day week, 2 day week or 3 day weekend.   

Check the table in the rules on page 20/21 as each resort has their own split week days.

log in, go to members club house tab and you can find member guide online

Also, On the left, you can find member statement.  This will give you the important  dates for your reservation periods.  

You will want to plan ahead and make your reservations early.    You would not need to do this for your HRPP week but you will want to do this for any other reservations you would be looking to make with the additional points.


----------



## DAman (Jul 23, 2012)

Even if your week is a holiday week you can make a partial week reservation. I have 4th of July week in Sedona. I booked the 2-6(4 nights) for next year.  I have the rest in CUP points.


----------



## dbmarch (Jul 24, 2012)

I dont know if the resorts are different in this regard.  Someone I had met at Sunset Harbor had tried to book part of 4th of July week and they were told that partial weeks were not allowed during holidays.   I'll have to check into this.



DAman said:


> Even if your week is a holiday week you can make a partial week reservation. I have 4th of July week in Sedona. I booked the 2-6(4 nights) for next year.  I have the rest in CUP points.


----------



## bdh (Jul 24, 2012)

dbmarch said:


> I dont know if the resorts are different in this regard.  Someone I had met at Sunset Harbor had tried to book part of 4th of July week and they were told that partial weeks were not allowed during holidays.




I'm thinking the confusion is due to the difference between HRRP and CUP reservations.

Holiday weeks aren't broken into split weeks until 60 days prior to the holiday for CUP reservations.

But as an HRPP reservation, an owner of a holiday week can elect to take the studio, 1 bd or entire 2 bd (if its a lock off type unit) of their owned week - they can also reserve the unit (studio, 1 bd or 2 bd) for 2 days, 3 days, 4 days or the full week as they desire.


----------

